# Washer Drain Ain't Stopped Up Any More...



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Haha


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

At least it's PVC the usually just stick the hose out a window here.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Yuck.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like future work for you.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I have seen that a lot in Houston. Where they have it run usually has some of the greenest grass. Being its just soap and water I don't think its that big of a deal. I know its highly against code but its not as though its black water. People usually do that when their cast iron cracks below the slab and they can't afford to fix it properly. I have seen much worse as far as improper drains go. And usually you'll see a pair of nylon hose over the end to catch lint. At least then its strictly soapy water. Its no worse than washing your car and that going into the storm sewer.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

very common especially in rural areas on septic


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

Is it falling on the quarter? :glare:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

it should be dumped closer to the neighbours house.


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks Like Hillbilly Plumbing to me .....lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

They are within just a few feet of the sewer. Even for us hillbillies, that's pretty lazy.


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

must be that new Home Depot Drainage course


----------

